# GT 5000 Steering



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I HATE my steering. Is there any way of improving the steering on my GT 5000? I put on new gears, and rebushed the steering column. {maybe power} High hopes.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What is the issue?


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Spindles tight, new drag link, new gears and rebushed steering but still wonders, can not pull a straight line, and can not do a tight turn. makes lawn lines look like I am on drugs.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay, on the front right behind the steerable axle components you should see a triangular metal bracket with connections to the drag link, and to the spindle that holds the wheel. Should be one on each side. I suspect if you lift the front axle enough that the weight is off the wheels, and you grab one or both of those triangular metal components, they will flop around. 

If they are flopping in the breeze it is a common failure on the Husqvarna built Craftsman lawn tractors. Once those are worn and loose the front wheels tend to wander.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will definitely check out, maybe not today as it is cold and snowing


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks man, right is a little loose but left as you say "flopping in the breeze". Well I know what I will be doing this winter. Thanks again


----------

